
Gmail Service Disruption - piersadrian
https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=be4cdd50ed9bc6458ede98158a71cfd4
======
niftylettuce
I built something to help get us all off Gmail, an intermediary step rather:

[https://forwardemail.net](https://forwardemail.net)

It is 100% open-source, and I built it because I wanted to begin to move away
from Gmail as Google Business was no longer free to use on custom domains.

(disclosure: I am the author of this project)

~~~
smt88
I'm confused. What does this do that Gmail doesn't already do?

~~~
niftylettuce
Read the about page

~~~
ggrelet
The French translation of the website is really hard to read

~~~
niftylettuce
I'm going to feed the locale files to a human-based translation service soon.
Getting up new infrastructure now.

If you'd like to translate the French one for us toss me an email at
niftylettuce@gmail.com - would gladly tip you or give you free service.

